# Sandy Had Triplets



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Two girls and one boy. The girls weighed in at 8 pounds a piece. The boy weighed in at 10 pounds. Had her kids this afternoon.  

The girls are laying down and the boy is standing up.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome congrats!! Tis the season for triplets!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! Big babies! All different colors, too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Love!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable babies!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How cute! Love the one with folded ears!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are too cute. I can't wait for mine to have babies. I am seeing all the pictures and its making me want them! LOL! I will just have to wait until spring.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh i just need to cuddle those cuties lol..


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome! Very cute.

Erik L
Calhoun, TN


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks all. It was pretty rough. The first one, girl red head had her toes right under her chin and so I had to stretch her legs to get her out. Girl two the silver one came out back feet first. Than the boy was coming out butt and hocks. So I went in and pushed him back and had to twist him sideways just so his feet would come out first. She was trying to deliver him for a half hour before I decided to go in. He had to be the biggest and of course the last. Its all good now. I am happy one doe is done. I am amazed with all the colors. The red head also has a spot of red on her front leg and on her back leg. I am going to get me some sleep tonight.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the one with the silver head. Beautiful babies. I'd love to see a woman carry 26 pounds of baby that well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

You did an awesome job assisting her! Glad all are well, and so precious! How's April looking?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, what cute babies!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

RedGate said:


> You did an awesome job assisting her! Glad all are well, and so precious! How's April looking?


we are still waiting. two more days to go for her. than i have one-three next month.


----------

